
Hilma af Klint was the first abstract painter - smollett
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/10/12/the-first-abstract-painter-was-a-woman/
======
atombender
I was just at the Guggenheim exhibition. I liked some of the paintings, but I
wasn't really moved by it; I was much more taken by her naturalist paintings
and sketches of insects (which were in the minority). However, it was
intriguing to think about how these paintings were conceived nearly in
isolation, preceding the abstract art movement by almost a decade.

------
smollett
There's also
[https://dangerousminds.net/comments/meet_the_swedish_mystic_...](https://dangerousminds.net/comments/meet_the_swedish_mystic_who_was_the_first_abstract_artist).

------
erikpukinskis
There are a bunch of good high res photos of some of her serious abstract
works here: [https://www.julochka.com/2014/05/theosophic-works-hilma-
af-k...](https://www.julochka.com/2014/05/theosophic-works-hilma-af-
klint.html)

------
dalex00
I stumbled two weeks ago across her through following picture.
[https://goo.gl/images/EhsqdP](https://goo.gl/images/EhsqdP)

Totally flashed me

------
vertline3
Whistlers falling rocket (nocturne in black and gold), sort of blurs the line

~~~
vertline3
Thinking more we have Turner making everything super blurry to the point that
it's just fields of color.

------
da_murvel
The surname is wrong in the title, it should be Klint, not Klimt. It's an
interesting read however, although I'm no art expert by any means, I've always
liked abstract paintings as they have a sort of liberating effect on my mind
where the imagination in some cases can run completely it's own course.

~~~
biztos
And Klimt of course was a very different artist, not particularly abstract
unless you count the decorative elements, and very, very male.

Which makes the slip in the title here a bit poignant, as a lot of people
think it was gender bias that kept af Klint out of the art canon for so long.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Klimt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Klimt)

